# Drugs that help wake up early refreshed



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Hello All, 

Does any body have an experience with a drug that can help with waking up early refreshed ? I always have problems getting up in the morning no matter how much i sleep . Basically .. never before 9 am .. if it is not for the alarm and work i would never get up earlier than 9 am . I sort of have always been like that all my life. 

I am currently having mild depression but i always had social phobia. I have been contemplating the following :

Wellbutrin ? Modafinil? Valdoxan? Melatonin ?

any experience guys ?

Thanks


----------



## lmaster (Feb 6, 2012)

U need an AD or something occasionally to get restfull sleep?

Try to avoid Z drugs, Trazodone is good AD (it usualy taken at bedtime), Remeron too, but there is some older tricyclic, etc...


----------



## peril (Jan 7, 2012)

I found 5-htp to be very good at it. Even if I just slept for a few hours, waking up still feels good.


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Legionnaire said:


> Leave an iced coffee or plain coffee (if you don't mind taste) on your desk or w/e next to your bed so you can just chug it in bed when you wake up. I wouldn't do that every day though.


cold coffee first thing? **shudder**

How about making a strong _hot_ coffee first thing?


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

There is a program on the iPhone that can monitor your movements at night to determine your sleep architecture and wake you with an alarm at exactly the right sleep stage. This way you wake up feeling wide awake. 

Most problems with morning drowsiness in those not sedated I assume are probably related to waking upon an incorrect sleep stage most likely due to a poor sleep structure(not going to bed/waking up at the same time everyday). The human body works best in a rhythm, not in a disarray. This is usually why shift workers have such troubles with their sleep.

You can use a sleep med to help you correct the time in which you fall asleep to begin with, but that will do nothing unless you are going to make the necessary changes in your life.


----------



## nito (Nov 7, 2008)

Dr House said:


> There is a program on the iPhone that can monitor your movements at night to determine your sleep architecture and wake you with an alarm at exactly the right sleep stage. This way you wake up feeling wide awake.
> 
> Most problems with morning drowsiness in those not sedated I assume are probably related to waking upon an incorrect sleep stage most likely due to a poor sleep structure(not going to bed/waking up at the same time everyday). The human body works best in a rhythm, not in a disarray. This is usually why shift workers have such troubles with their sleep.
> 
> You can use a sleep med to help you correct the time in which you fall asleep to begin with, but that will do nothing unless you are going to make the necessary changes in your life.


I've tried to take 10 minute power naps but i rarely manage to fall asleep within the time window to allow the alarm to wake me up within 10 minutes. I give myself 15 minute time window but its hard to get the right timing. Is there a wristband that can recognise the moment you fall asleep and activate the alarm that you have set as soon as this happens?


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Legionnaire said:


> Leave an iced coffee or plain coffee (if you don't mind taste) on your desk or w/e next to your bed so you can just chug it in bed when you wake up. I wouldn't do that every day though.


I'd rather caffeine chewing gum, but alas it's hard to get here.


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

taking phenibut at bedtime made me wake up refreshed


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

Cut caffeine from your life, after a week of adjustment, you will be wide awake at 6:30am every morning. Feeling fully rested.


----------



## baranok (Nov 17, 2011)

not gonna lie most ssri gave me early wake up and refresh too (depended on med, i dont remember which med had that refresh what effect...)

but i remember gabapentin gave my unique feel before sleeping, it gave me nostalgic emotion from one event (i dont remember emotions well normally, only if it was embarrassing or that kind...), could focus well (was able to write dairy,woot) and that FEELING when i finally lay down to bed with smile was ecstatic, morning felt refreshed like never before
but i think this is one of the side effects that works perhaps for one or two days

melatonin is good choice, but take it little more before sleep (min 1 hour) and go sleep before midnight (not so easy but it may help), and stims for mornings? well thats isnt the right way, cant really help you there, but 1000mg vitamin C can't harm -> it should stimulate your adrenal glands 

thing is this isnt about stims in morning this is about refreshment of your sleep

hope i didnt waste time writing this :-D


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

Try betahistine. I had some but I was taking it along with chlorpheniramine as an experiment. The experiment was a disaster and I have thrown away the rest of the chlorpheniramine. I don't have any betahistine left but the very first tablet I took was without any of that nasty antihistamine inside me and it was rather uplifting. It disinhibits histamine and dopamine so there is no reason why it would not be good with a cup of coffee first thing...


----------



## beaches09 (Feb 1, 2009)

Strattera by far. At least for me. I had sleep problems my whole life where I always needed too much sleep and waking early without enough left me totally brain & emotionally dead. I woke up on less sleep and feeling so fantastic everyday while on it. It was great.

here's a recent post I made.
http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/f30/anybody-tried-strattera-91090/#post1059622029

Another thing like sort of previously mentioned is to have the caffeine pills by your bed. But set your alarm for 1 hour before you actually need to get out of bed. When it goes off, take the pills, then go back to sleep. And have a second setting or second alarm to wake you an hour later.

And also if you're late all the time to things like I was once, whatever your usual time is, just set your clocks and watches back that amount. Negative 15 minutes, or whatever, etc..


----------



## Akane (Jan 2, 2008)

Good luck. Waking up tired usually means not getting good sleep and sleeping meds are not known for their refreshing, motivating side effects. Most of the stuff that works you have to counter with something to have any energy the next morning if not whole day. 

It might be worth a trip to the doctor to request a sleep study and say you always feel tired despite seeming to sleep. There might be something going on they can treat without sedatives that have the side effect of making you less energetic the next day despite good sleep. They'll probably also do blood tests as well and there could always be a vitamin deficiency which would improve the problem with no side effects.

If that fails unless you are really lacking sleep I wouldn't touch the sleeping meds. Most people don't get perfect sleep and trying for it is going to just cause more health problems from the meds. I'd go look at things that give you energy during the day. Caffeine somewhat works but is not ideal. You do build tolerance and it can have bad effects on anxiety disorders for some people. Racetams are a good option for feeling more alert and able to concentrate but can take awhile to start really working or high doses for some people. There are a variety of herbals which you can often find in energy drinks but those tend to also be full of caffeine. Very hard to find something meant to increase energy without caffeine unless you buy the stuff in pills online.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I am trialing testosterone supplements to see if it has any effect on my ability to wake up in the morning. I seem to have been able to wake up wide awake several times at around 8-10pm having only went to sleep at around 2-3am the previous night. Waking up early feeling wide awake is something I RARELY experience in my life.


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

lmaster said:


> U need an AD or something occasionally to get restfull sleep?
> 
> Try to avoid Z drugs, Trazodone is good AD (it usualy taken at bedtime), Remeron too, but there is some older tricyclic, etc...


Imaster,

I now take Celexa 20 mg .. it keeps the nightmares away . I rarely get fully rested sleep. I guess it happened sometimes with Baclofen. I just feel i need something to help me wake up early without a huge headache.. nt sure if i am asking for a Magic pill :blank


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

Dr House said:


> There is a program on the iPhone that can monitor your movements at night to determine your sleep architecture and wake you with an alarm at exactly the right sleep stage. This way you wake up feeling wide awake.
> 
> Most problems with morning drowsiness in those not sedated I assume are probably related to waking upon an incorrect sleep stage most likely due to a poor sleep structure(not going to bed/waking up at the same time everyday). The human body works best in a rhythm, not in a disarray. This is usually why shift workers have such troubles with their sleep.
> 
> You can use a sleep med to help you correct the time in which you fall asleep to begin with, but that will do nothing unless you are going to make the necessary changes in your life.


You are right. I am guilty of staying up late. This is mostly because of my anxiety.. i get afraid of the next day and what it will bring , i wanna stay in the night while i am having fun!!! I have no clue why i do that but it is like a fear of tommorow!!


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

swim said:


> taking phenibut at bedtime made me wake up refreshed


Would Baclofen do the same thing?


----------



## meedo (Oct 4, 2011)

baranok said:


> not gonna lie most ssri gave me early wake up and refresh too (depended on med, i dont remember which med had that refresh what effect...)
> 
> but i remember gabapentin gave my unique feel before sleeping, it gave me nostalgic emotion from one event (i dont remember emotions well normally, only if it was embarrassing or that kind...), could focus well (was able to write dairy,woot) and that FEELING when i finally lay down to bed with smile was ecstatic, morning felt refreshed like never before
> but i think this is one of the side effects that works perhaps for one or two days
> ...


Man ... all you write really helps.. really appreciated .. specially the Vitamin c part!


----------



## Susaine (Feb 11, 2014)

*Perhaps you have a circadian rhythm disorder?*

I have the exact same problem -- I can't seem to get to sleep prior to about 2 a.m. at the earliest. This is even with excellent sleep hygiene -- not having any caffeine after noon or so (no chocolate, tea, coffee, etc.), keeping all artificial light down after about 10 p.m., doing restful things (reading, needlepoint, etc.) prior to bed. Yet I go to bed at 11:30 or so in a completely dark room and get relaxed, but lie awake for the next several hours. I've tried meditation and counting sheep and all sort of things, but it's really rare for me to go right to sleep. And then when the alarm goes off at 7 a.m., I'm groggy, disoriented and have even hallucinated. Getting to work on time has been a challenge for me my whole life.

Anyway, I was recently diagnosed with delayed sleep phase syndrome (DSPS), which is a circadian rhythm disorder. I was given two sleep studies where I was hooked up to all kinds of sensors, and these showed that my brain waves, temperature and so forth treat 11:30 p.m. like 7:30 p.m. would be for most people.

There's no cure, but, on the advice of my neurologist, taking 500mg of melatonin four hours before bed every single night (I can't skip one dose or I fall into old patterns) is helping get me to more "normal" hours. It's not perfect, but it's much better than not doing anything. Aside from that, a big ol' cup of coffee the minute I get to work is an absolute necessity.

I've wondered if this sort of problem may go along with anxiety? Perhaps they're related, or one is the cause of the other? Most people I know with DSPS also seem to suffer from a psychological issue of some sort. For me, anxiety, depression and OCD. :sigh

Anyway, this might be worth looking into for you. Good luck!


----------



## Bubble B (Feb 3, 2014)

When I take Ambien I wake up exactly 9 hours later feeling so good. Its really good for use like 2 times a week- not every day.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Agomelatine?

Light therapy is very underrated. Days are still short in February a lot of places.

Sleep hygeine is critical!

get some orange or brown sunglasses to use 1-2 hours before bedtime, and do not sleep in on weekends.


----------



## eyes roll tears (Feb 1, 2014)

dont use drug ... its bad idea... better ..... try to sleep early at 9 p.m at night //// its take tym to change ur habbit ... but its not impossible


----------



## hdth (Jun 12, 2013)

iv never used it but melatonin is otc and is supposed to help regulate your sleep so you wake up good and refreshed and get the correct amount of sleep. Its actually a hormone that your body produces to keep track of your biological clock.


----------



## UltraMagnus (Jan 25, 2014)

Melatonin makes me wake up after 4-6 hours sleep feeling wide awake. Don't know how but it seems to reduce the amount of sleep I need.


----------

